# Highest mileage TTS ?



## iBoostu (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Audi group,

I'm curious how these Audi TTS cars are holding up over time. So, who has the highest mileage Audi TTS and what maintenance work was needed to keep the car running good at that mileage? Secondly, how many miles can one expect to achieve on a stock motor and DSG transmission before needing a rebuild? :wave:


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Well mine has 14k miles, so we will see who can beat that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I know there are a few with more than me. I have a 2009 with just shy of 55k miles.


----------



## iBoostu (Apr 4, 2015)

Optical TDI said:


> Well mine has 14k miles...


 14,000 miles? I said HIGHEST, not lowest mileage. Come on son! :screwy:


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

My last TT was not an S but I had 185,000 on it when I replaced it. The last 115,000 was stage 2 and was still running strong. The only somewhat larger service was having the carbon deposits cleaned from the valves at about 140,000. Other than that normal dsg service, oil changes every 4 to 5 thousand and cam follower replaced every 20,000 to 25,000 miles starting at about 90,000 Miles. Absolutely no complaints with the 2.0 and DSG and had planned on driving it for another 40 to 45,000 but found a deal on an RS that I couldn't pass up, I just turned over 63,000 on it and loving every mile.


----------



## kstts (May 18, 2013)

I got a 2009 tts and its currently sitting at 65k. Only problem i have is the rear tailight burning out. Heard it is due to one of the huge wire ... Anyone know how to give it a quick fix? Besides that it has been great. Just spent 5 hours washing and detailing it.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

'13 TTS all stock with 29K. Just routine maintenance, oil and tires. I am expecting this one to be as robust as my first MKI that had 180K on the clock when I traded him.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

81,573 its my daily driver


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

iBoostu said:


> 14,000 miles? I said HIGHEST, not lowest mileage. Come on son! :screwy:


I was being jocular. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Brd.Prey said:


> 81,573 its my daily driver



Winner ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

kstts said:


> I got a 2009 tts and its currently sitting at 65k. Only problem i have is the rear tailight burning out. Heard it is due to one of the huge wire ... Anyone know how to give it a quick fix? Besides that it has been great. Just spent 5 hours washing and detailing it.


search for my thread on how to address this!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6984632-Tail-Lamp-Issue


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

not a TTS but 2008 Stage 2+ TT (APR, BB Downpipe, APR HPFP) ... just went over 102,000 miles. 

Bought it CPO in 2010 with about 28,000 miles. 

No major issues I can recall, just minor ones.

- rear taillight bulb (known issue)
- had a boost leak after going to Stage 2 (replaced vacuum hosed and DV fixed it)
- cam follower (needs to be replaced as maint)
- noticing my door unlock/lock button on driver side plastic is defective? possible due to rain/water

currently have a CEL due to thermostat leak/stuck that I'm getting fixed tomorrow. Seems to be common issue on A3s and such from searching.


----------



## kstts (May 18, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> search for my thread on how to address this!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6984632-Tail-Lamp-Issue




Hey! Thanks! How is it holding up ever since you removed the cover and cleaned it??


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

kstts said:


> Hey! Thanks! How is it holding up ever since you removed the cover and cleaned it??


So far so good, no cover though just have to remove the one bolt holding the taillight in.


----------



## Smeagol1 (Jan 30, 2015)

If one keeps up regular maintenance on the cam follower, can you get 200,000 miles out of these cars or will it become a money pit after that? I'm specifically asking about the Audi MK2 TT-S model with the EA113 motor and dsg transmission.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Smeagol1 said:


> If one keeps up regular maintenance on the cam follower, can you get 200,000 miles out of these cars or will it become a money pit after that? I'm specifically asking about the Audi MK2 TT-S model with the EA113 motor and dsg transmission.


Besides cam follower, regular maintenance items should be attended to as well- timing belt service (every 60'ish K miles), DSG service (every 40K), plugs (every 30-40K), Haldex and rear diff fluids (every 20-30K) and obviously replace anything else that fails. Also, it helps to slow down carbon buildup with a catch can. I don't see why they won't last 200K. My wife's MK5 GTI had 101K when we sold it and it drove like the day it had 20K.


----------

